# Update on Luna



## Sable

Also I just gotta say having a dog is so good for me lol
I am overweight but Luna and I are walking about 4 miles a day total 
I have lost 8 lbs so far and feel much much better then I have in a long time



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

What a beauty!!


----------



## OutWest

That's wonderful. You are doing such a great job with her, and obviously she's good for you, too. (maybe she'll win your sister over next, LOL.)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Luna looks fantastic, great pictures. Her coat looks fantastic, it's so shiny. She looks really healthy now. 

Great to hear she's doing so well. Sorry the Thunder shirt didn't work out for her. 

Having a buddy to walk with makes exercising enjoyable, not a chore or a task. 

Great job on the 8lbs. you've lost-woo hoo!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

She's beautiful. Sounds like a match made in Heaven!

Still stuck on your sister married a man who doesn't like dogs!


----------



## Sable

Lol I don't really get my sisters husband he was raised in a different country and thinks way way different then I do 
My sisters oldest is 13 and was scared of bigger dogs but Luna has changed her mind
lol now she's only scared of some bigger dogs but she loves Luna 
My sister likes Luna says she's very well behaved she likes dogs just doesn't love them like I do 
Luna does look so much healthier in just 3 weeks its amazing! 
I'm feeding her fromm and I think that's a really big part of it 
I love having a walking buddy I would have never walked if it wasn't for her 
It's amazing just going from couch to walking twice a day can make such a big difference 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sable, Luna looks so healthy and happy! What a great bonus that her exercise program is now your exercise program


----------



## Sable

I know this is a super old thread but thought I'd update it instead of making a new one 
Luna has some leash reactivity that we are still working on but she is such a great dog 
Still my heart dog and such a sweet girl 
She is getting pretty old now I've attached a recent pic 








She unfortunately has some heath issues (more on that below) so not as active as she use to be 
I had always wanted a golden retriever but never did end up getting one after I adopted Luna I thought she didn't like dogs but she does once she gets to know them she just doesn't like strange dogs my sons pit bull and her are besties lol 








I also got a puppy in December he is now almost 8 months old they get along fabulously he is a havanese and just adorable and such a good puppy I was expecting puppyhood to be so much harder but so far it's been pretty easy (Luna prob helped a lot showing him how to act ) 
Now for the sad part 
Luna was recently diagnosed with bone cancer we are devastated I am struggling with the decision I know I have to make she also has bad arthritis so amputation isn't a good option and radiation treatments are just so expensive 
With the pain meds she seems better but I know it is a short term solution 
4 years isnt long enough with her it's not fair she is such a good sweet girl 
I wish it was a completely happy update I wish I had more time with her and I hope I will be able to accept this before she's in too much pain I just can't let her go yet 
The last 4 years with her has been wonderful she is my world and I just can't imagine my life without her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

I am sorry about the news of Luna. It is a dreadful situation, but sometimes the "short-term solution" is the only logical one. Saying that doesn't make it easier - even when we knew Girlie's cancer was inoperable, I wanted to do more. Enjoy what time you have with her.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with such sad news. It is such a difficult and emotional decision. Just love and spoil her.


----------



## Sable

Thank you we are just taking it one day at a time if she ever seems in a lot of pain I know I can't wait any longer 
I'm just going to try and enjoy every day I can with her 








Pic of my two wonderful dogs relaxing together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear about Luna's bone cancer. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you, sending you a hug.

She and her best buddy are beautiful.


----------

